# Qt4 designer toolbar non accessible.



## sossego (Sep 12, 2013)

For some unknown reason, I am not able to access the toolbar menu in the  designer-qt4 window due to its being placed behind the working area. Attempting to remove the unnamed dialog boxes is a wonderful exercise in futility.


----------



## ljboiler (Sep 13, 2013)

I think I had a similar problem with the menu bar on KeePassX a while back (which uses QT4 for its GUI).  Building the QT4 parts with WITH_GCC fixed it.


----------

